# Italy|Sicily|Province of Messina



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

:applause:Wow!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos...:cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Floresta* (my pictures)


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bellissimo! :cheers:

Interesting to see Sicily in the snow.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Taormina* (my pictures)


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*The most popular beer here*...:cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Salina, Aeolian islands* (my pictures)


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You're really making me miss Sicily with all of these pictures.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures.

I love the colourful tram stops. Messina really looks to be worth a visit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job - keep them coming!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely Mediterranean charm


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love the closeness of the Italian mainland - it is very intriguing and evocative.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Wonderful images.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## TRINACRIA FELIX (Jul 21, 2009)

*Alcantara, gorges, river and valley!*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely! Bellissimo!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

All of these lovely images make me miss being in Sicily.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely places and great photos - one of the best thread here.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, I really am a little/a lot obsessed with Sicily - so much so that I am shortly about to go and watch 'Sicily Unpacked' - again!!! ( A travel around the island in the company of a Cook and an Art Historian).


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous. 

I see that Etna had another eruption yesterday - was it anything out of the ordinary, in terms of power or effect?


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> I see that Etna had another eruption yesterday - was it anything out of the ordinary, in terms of power or effect?


Thank you so much to supporting this thread with your kindness!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous images.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images. I like to see the images of the towns covered in snow - because I guess I'll only ever visit Sicily in summer. It is snowing here in Liverpool today ( Where has Spring-time gone?)


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Look very nice! Italy is my favorite destination in Europe and Sicily is high on my list


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

a beautiful place.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is Savoca in Messina province? It looks beautiful.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is Savoca in Messina province? It looks beautiful.


Yes it is, near Taormina. Savoca was the set of "The Godfather".


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love these places - the ones I want to spend a real relaxing vacation.


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

This city has many wonderful spots.... very awesome


----------



## Budak Melayu (Jul 18, 2009)

^^
Oh may God, the city is beuty....


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## Strait City (Feb 26, 2010)

logan1975 said:


> *Messina and its tramway*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...do you mean to tell me that the water fountain feature is on the platform and when the tram comes the water stops? That is amazing it is like a safety feature or something!:cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Strait City said:


> Wait...do you mean to tell me that the water fountain feature is on the platform and when the tram comes the water stops? That is amazing it is like a safety feature or something!:cheers:


Oh no, the fountain is located at the sides of the tracks..


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

Bravo a Logan che ha mandato avanti il thread! :cheers:


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Dear friends, come to visit us. Our territory is most amazing and fashionable.
A very interesting part of Italy. *


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milazzo*

scrolling >>>








Castle of Frederick II, a national asset and of EU









View on the city center, on the east part









View of Milazzo by coast in border with Golfo di Milazzo









View of Milazzo by coast in border with Golfo di Milazzo​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milazzo​*


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Gulf of Patti:
San Giorgio - Patti - Mongiove - Tindari - Marinello - Oliveri - Portorosa - Marchesana - Calderà - Fossazzo​*


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Lakes of Marinello
(near Tindari and Oliveri)*

scrolling >>>


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Portorosa*









Portorosa and view on Gulf of Patti and Milazzo









Portorosa and view of Tindari​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Dear friends, do you want a 360° virtual tour of Milazzo and of its sea?
Click on the site below.*

(Special thanks to Eolian Hotel Milazzo)

http://www.eolianmilazzohotel.it/VIRTUALTOUR/PROMONTORIO_MILAZZO.html​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Aeolian Islands*







​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milazzo​*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wonderful Portorosa!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Tindari looks Fabulous.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*































































*Personal pictures*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Castelmola*


































































































































































*Personal pictures*


----------



## sicano (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ very nice place, the landscape view (both day and night) from Castelmola is superb. Two oddities: first, if you arrive from A18 Motorway at Taormina, you will see a sign showing 3,5 km to Castelmola, but it's more or less 7 km (maybe local promoters don't want to show too long road for lazy tourists)? The second is the interior fornitures of Turrisi Bar... Hard to show it in pictures of this forum without need of explainations to moderators


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Castelmola reminds me of Erice. Lovely!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Castelmola reminds me of Erice. Lovely!


Happy Easter Jane. Thank you for all..


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Aeolian Islands*
(clip taken by tv show Geo&Geo, on air on national italian tv RAI3)


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Lipari*









Photo by Hotel Aktea​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Vulcano*









Photo by Hotel Aktea​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Salina*









Photo by Hotel Aktea​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Vulcano*

Once known as “Therasia”, meaning hot and “Hierà” meaning sacred, the island is 21 square kilometres and lies at the southern most point of the Aeolian group. Separated from Lipari by just a small stretch of sea, Vulcano remains a jewel of rare beauty and unspoilt nature evident in its lush vegetation, smoky fumaroles, renowned natural mud pool and the release of sulphur and warm waters close to the Levante beach. The volcano dominates the island, as if keeping watch, and its peak can be reached by lovers of trekking and nature; a trek of around 50 minutes. The hard work certainly pays off owing to the breathtaking views over the six islands, with Stromboli and its smoking eruptions standing out.​





















































Photos by Therasia Resort Hotel & Spa​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Lipari*

Is the largest, most popular island and the capital of the island group. The Greeks referred to the island as "Meligunis" meaning "sweet" owing to its sweet climate. The island was built up around the Neolithic era and was home to both Greek and Roman civilisations. The town of Lipari spreads from the foot of the cliffs where the castle lies which was once a Greek acropolis, to the numerous coves situated from the north to the south of the island. Nowadays, the castle is home to one of Europe's most important archaeological museums. The contrasting views over Lipari of the glimmering obsidian rock and the bright whiteness of the pumice stone are almost blinding.​



































Photos by Therasia Resort Hotel & Spa​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Panarea*

At only 3.4 square kilometres, Panarea is the smallest island however the most rocky with the most coves. The island was once known as "Euonymos" meaning "the one on the left" referring to its location relative to Lipari, heading south towards Sicily. The island was populated since the Neolithic era where ruins are still evident in the prehistoric village on the "Milazzese" promontory. From the promontory you can admire splendid views over "Cala Junco" bay; a natural pool with turquoise clear waters. The island is composed of three towns: Drauto, Ditella and San Pietro, and is easily the most exclusive and fashionable of the group. Its pretty lanes with contrasted whitewashed houses and brightly coloured flowers and greenery, the large seaview terraces and unique atmosphere have made the island a top holiday destination.​


























Photos by Therasia Resort Hotel & Spa​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Salina*

“Dydime” (26.8 square kilometres) is the second largest island at 7km long and 5.5km wide, situated to the north-west of Lipari. The vitality, sunshine, colours and perfumes of the Mediterranean plus the local produce of succulent capers and sweet malvasia wine (also known as "Nectar of the Gods"), characterise the island. Set in the deep azure of the Mediterranean sea, the island was once known by the Greeks as "Dydime" meaning "twins", owing to its two extinct volcanic cones rising out of the sea: Mount Porri and Mount Fossa delle Felci. Salina is made up of three towns: Santa Marina, Malfa and Leni. The volcanic, fertile high planes of Pollara are home to a natural amphitheatre located by the cliffs with steep drops into the sea. While in Salina the small village of Lingua is worth visiting, situated on the borders of the salt lake which was once used as a salt mine, "Salina", from where the island takes its name.​



































Photos by Therasia Resort Hotel & Spa​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Alicudi and Filicudi*

Situated to the far west of the islands, the two sister islands Alicudi and Filicudi are the most unspoilt and have only been exposed to tourism over the last ten years, as there was once lack of water and no safe harbour. The islands were given some fame after Italian film maker "Nanni Moretti" set his film "Caro Diario" (Dear Diary) here. Filicudi situated halfway between Alicudi and Salina, the islands wildness as first seems inhospitable; however it is more popular and visited than nearby Alicudi, with a colourful centre home to welcoming shops. Tourists are also attracted to the prehistoric site dating back to the Bronze Age, situated in Capo Graziano. The jagged coastline is home to many small coves and rocks such as Giafante and Punta Zotta, as well as marine caves such as the famous Bue Marino, famous for its light effects. On the quiet, unspoilt island of Alicudi, there is a population of only a few hundred people; the island has had electricity for just a few years and is very quiet with a slow pace of life. From the port a street with steps leads up to the inhabited centres; the most populated is "Tonna" and the oldest and least populated is "Montagna". The highest point of the island, "Timpone della Montagnola" stands at 675m high. One of the island's main attractions are the jets of natural cold air, at 7°C, known as the "rifriscatura” meaning "refresher" and is still used today by islander's to keep foods fresh and well preserved.​












































Photos by Therasia Resort Hotel & Spa​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milazzo​*







Photo by Lillo Piraino​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*38° Parallelo - Piramide
(2010)​*The site chosen where the sculpture of Mauro Staccioli, is a small high ground in the territory of Motta d’Affermo: an outpost on the sea in front of the excavations of Halaesa, whose geographic coordinates touch exactly the thirty-eighth parallel. The artist, naming the work of art “Pyramid - 38° parallel”, translates the abstraction of the hearth dimension in a creative metaphysical perception, validating the real relation of the work of art with the geography of the location, in perfect line with the poetic of the artist that identify his works of art since the sixties. The work is an empty titanic tetrahedron, realized in corten steel. It’s partially sink in the rocky ground, and it shows a long split along the western corner, which make more specifically its existence in the distinctiveness of the site and the cosmic space. Like an introvert light, conscious witness of the cyclical and irreversible passage of time, capture the solar light through the long split, storing in its geometric inside the luminous reflections from the zenith to the sunset. From the immortality concept well-known correlated to the pyramid of the Pharaoh, takes the place the concept of transitional, through which the artist celebrates the life, in its incessant dream to be eternal.​























































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*La Materia Poteva Non Esserci
(1986)​*It’s a majestic sculpture composed of two elements, leaning and parallels, colored of white and black, in a delicate harmony of empty and solid. The sculpture, high 18m. has been realized in cement (reinforced concrete) in chromatic contrasting. More than the others, this sculpture testifies the relationship man-environment through the rationality of its conception and the lightness with which the cement becomes bi-dimensional and practicable. The sculpture invites the visitor to pass through it, like cross a door that take in an other time, in the archaic past. Then, we realize of the immensity of the sky, under which the history slides since a remote time. A refuge or a barrier placed between the imaginary reality.​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Una Curva Gettata alle Spalle del Tempo
(1990)​*The art work consists in a monolith in cement and iron, placed to the margins of a curve, that bundled up its self imitating the movement of a sail struck from the wind. Its shape reproduces in vertical the curve of the road, but, as the artist says, it’s "moved from the silent wind that that arrives from the sea". The sculpture, located in a country space, divides the old road from the new, not isolating its selves but becoming part of the environment, like a focal point of mystery, that joins the past to the future together with the places, the quiet, the things, the traditions.​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Monumento per un Poeta Morto
(1989)​*The sculpture is also known as the "Window on the sea”, for its strong visual impact. Realized by Tano Festa and dedicated to the brother poet, the "Monument" is a hymn to the color and infancy, recurrent topics in the works of the artist. - the frame, high 18 meters, realized in cement (reinforced concrete) and ferrous armor, is the triumph of the blue color, that is not the one we usually see on the painter’s palette, but the blue of the soul, when a poet and sculptor like Tano Festa, that was adult and child at the same time, decides to show himself on the infinite. This enormous window that frames the sea, expresses the limited sense of the possibility to be stopped with the thought on the horizon. But, also, it’s a tension to the serenity, searched from the artist, broken from the black monolith, ended sense of our existence, that runs through the joyful window adorned with the typical little clouds recurrent in the artist artworks, interfering with the harmony of the sculpture.​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Stanza di Barca d'Oro
(1989)​*In the riverbed of Romei river, dug in an hill that delimits it, is "La stanza di barca d’oro” (The gold boat room), an art creation of extraordinary suggestion and beauty, realized by a Japanese artist, Hidetoshi Nagasawa: an hypogeal room started from an underground corridor of 35 meters, covered with metallic slabs, in which showed up the shape of an upturned boat covered of gold sheets, joined to the ground by a mainmast in rose marble. From the material silence, even though animated from thousand of thin voices of the surrounding nature, starts the large spiritual silence of the room, where the boat is hanging in the center. The conceptual art work is been born for to be closed for 100 years, sealing it with a door in order that could let it start living "through the mental energy of the memory only".​


















Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Energia Mediterranea
(1990)​*A blue wave that ideally keep together the mountain to the sea, a wriggle of energy in the wild nature. The sculpture, realized in little essential lines and inserted in the nature contemplating it, is a blue mantle that goes up and then sweetly comes down. In its essentiality the artwork seems a vibrating movement for a jump of cosmic light. The monumental sense of the sculpture is not verticality, on the contrary it has an horizontal and soft contact relationship with the nature. A huge blue wave in cement swollen with the wind; a solid sign of water on the mountain, like the sea we perceived in the horizon, very distant, and its physical materialization on the hill that stops every question during the astonishment.​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Labirinto di Arianna
(1990)​*The sculpture, in the shape of an archetype symbol, the maze, is a physical and inner way, where once we get in, is impossible not to cross it all. The art work is connected to the past, to the classic culture, to the birth, to the first education of the life. Through a natural passage, you get into the maze and exit from the maze, such as the man that, in the time, has entered and exited from the earth scene. Who gets in the maze, ask questions to himself that regard the own existence, in a place and a timeless dimension in which it’s impossible don’t think. The maze is reflection, is spirituality that derives from a kind of "maternity", expressed in a concentric tangle of circles culminating in an aspiration to the sublime. A journey that seems inside the earth but it’s under the sky, where the center is the life, the ancient source represented by a shiny metallic slab in the center of the spiral, metaphor of the Mother Nature and the mystery of the fecundation.​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*"Fiumara d'arte"*​*Il Muro della Vita
(1991)​*Forty national and international artists of ceramic compared themselves with an old wall situated along the provincial road Castel di Lucio-Mistretta. The memory of that abuse in cement (the wall) has been treated with poetry and love, inserting on the matter, like a transformation element, the “terracotta”, and in order to validate this agreement of “devotion to the beauty”, every artist has installed in the wall a ceramic artwork. .​




































Photos by Museo Albergo Atelier sul Mare​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Map of "Fiumara d'Arte"*


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Castelmola*


Castelmola (Me) - Le rovine del castello arabo normanno di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - Un balcone del castello di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Ruins of Castelmola Castle di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - Il bancone del Bar Turrisi di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - Bar Turrisi di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - Un'oper naif del Bar Turrisi di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - La baia di Giardini Naxos da Castelmola di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


Castelmola (Me) - La deliziosa piazzetta di Luigi Strano, su Flickr​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Giardini Naxos*


Giardini Naxos - Inverno siciliano di Luigi Strano, su Flickr​


----------



## Urbanmetro (Nov 21, 2011)

*Letojanni*


Letojanni (Me) - Possa la tua essenza librarsi libera nell’aria,sui monti,sui mari e nei cieli limpidi. di Luigi Strano, su Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I would love to have a second home in Taormina.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taormina looking very nice for sure :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Cape Tindari and Marinello Lakes*











free image hosting


hostare immagini


url immagine
Personal pictures


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice to see some more images.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Calabria looks so untamed, there over the straits.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you like to watch the Inspector Montalbano series? With Luca Zingaretti?

I understand that four new episodes have recently been shown in Italy? Have you seen them?

The BBC has bought the new episodes but we won't get to see them here until later in the year.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Do you like to watch the Inspector Montalbano series? With Luca Zingaretti?
> 
> I understand that four new episodes have recently been shown in Italy? Have you seen them?
> 
> The BBC has bought the new episodes but we won't get to see them here until later in the year.


Really I don't watch this series often, but yes, last spring Rai Television sent four new episodes. An incredible success, with over 10 milions of viewers!

However the part of Sicily where Montalbano series is shot (southern Sicily), is quite different from Messina Province..


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Vulcano, Aeolian Islands*


image hosting


caricare immagini


free image upload


host image


hostare immagini


url immagine
Personal pictures


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images from Taormina.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Those two pictures are absolutely fabulous. Great 3-D perspectives. :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

logan1975 said:


> *Castelmola*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a place!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely Sicily!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo, today*









personal picture


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I find this such an intriguing and beguiling view.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*S.Saba beach, Messina (today)*


upload


host image
personal photos


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Last days of summer in Milazzo..*


host immagini
personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A spectacular image. :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo, eastern riviera*


image share
personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*


invia immagini


image hosting
personal photos


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*









personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*


















personal pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And those new photos are also awesome :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And those new photos are also awesome :cheers:


Thank you Christos..


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

logan1975 said:


> *Etna and Vulcano seen from Lipari*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These photos are just awesome! :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Autumn in Messina province









Personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fabulous image!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful pictures here! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd love to experience Sicily in the snow.

Do you ski?


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

^^
In Sicily you can ski only on mount Etna.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a lovely image.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, you take photography as an art. I particularly like posts 401,402 and 409.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic light effect in this image.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Aeolian Islands in a cover magazine..









http://www.ninobartuccio.com/2014/01/cover-bellitalia-speciale-sicilia/


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

logan1975 said:


> *Portorosa*
> 
> By Nunzio Di Dio
> 
> ...


_BELLISIMA FOTO, ME ENCANTA IL PAISAJE, SEMBRA IL PARAISO. _


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Taormina has to be one of the most idyllically situated resorts anywhere...


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Stunning.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos as usually :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sinagra*











upload immagini


invia immagini


url immagine


host image


hostare immagini


hostare immagini


upload


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*



























Personal photos


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

logan1975 said:


> *View from Vulcano*
> 
> By Andrea Grano
> 
> ...


Is that Stromboli in the background?


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is that Stromboli in the background?


Yes, it is!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Live from Milazzo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Castell'Umberto, urban park*






















































personal pics


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Cape Milazzo*









personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo, this early morning
*


























personal pics


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Milazzo looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Feffo23 (Dec 12, 2007)

Statue of Madonna della Lettera, Messina

Scorcio della Stele by Feffo23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Nebrodi Mountains, near Montalbano Elicona*


















personal pics


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Vulcano, Aeolian Islands*













































personal pics


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just over one week now, and I'll be back in Sicily......


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina and "Italy"...*









Personal pic


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shot! Just one more week and I'll be there in Sicily; so looking forward to it....


----------



## Feffo23 (Dec 12, 2007)

Rock of Brolo

Scoglio di Brolo by Feffo23, on Flickr


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sunset in Milazzo*









Personal pic


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo, rainy day*









personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

splendid photos and awesome places....


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a fantastic image!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely shot!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@logan1975: All these photos are yours? If they are its OK, but if not should be gone, deleted.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Cape Milazzo, today*


















personal photos


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo, waterfront*









Personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sicily coast and Mount Etna, seen from Cape Milazzo*









Persola photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina*


caricare immagini


hostare immagini
Personal pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*First spring day in Milazzo*









personal photo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina*


hostare immagini


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Milazzo


free image hosting


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm missing Sicily looking at your last two images...... going to Rome this year; but I'll be back!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and a great place to take a vacation.


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sunset in Milazzo*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina, nudist beach*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Taormina*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Milazzo*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Forza d'Agrò*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*S.Alessio Siculo*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sinagra*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Last august sunset in Milazzo


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

^^
Thank you Jane!


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Last days of summer..


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Messina Clock Tower*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Street art in Messina


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sunset in Milazzo


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spring in Milazzo*


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Lipari*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sicily :cheers:


----------



## logan1975 (Mar 26, 2007)

Milazzo


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really beautiful, make me dream.


----------



## Nicolascl (Jun 26, 2016)

sicilia looks very romantic


----------

